# Final Push



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Time to buff the paint and bolt stuff back in place. few weeks and i'll be driving her again arty:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WELL.........:confused


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

:agree


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Too Many Projects said:


> WELL.........:confused


:agree


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

He just posted yesterday. Give him a couple days to get it buffed out. LOL


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

We need to see it the second it comes out of the paint booth....:willy: Then new pics after it's buffed....


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*he did*

I pretty sure he did post pics fresh out of the paint booth. It made me envious. Pay attention guys! LOL


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

LastOutlaw said:


> I pretty sure he did post pics fresh out of the paint booth. It made me envious. Pay attention guys! LOL


He keeps his pix on his blog.

1968 LeMans Project

Scroll down on the blog and he has pix after it left the paint booth.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

LastOutlaw said:


> I pretty sure he did post pics fresh out of the paint booth. It made me envious. Pay
> attention guys! LOL


I was gonna say you need to post a link but greengoat beat me to it...:lol:



68greengoat said:


> He keeps his pix on his blog.
> 
> 1968 LeMans Project
> 
> Scroll down on the blog and he has pix after it left the paint booth.....


Here we go...
http://2.bp.************/_wbwdXA3O44o/SpmlAGTqgeI/AAAAAAAAAE8/knceuG-nSm0/s1600/IMG_0718%5B1%5D
http://3.bp.************/_wbwdXA3O44o/SpmliC8nOLI/AAAAAAAAAFM/gAED70kMO6Q/s1600/IMG_0732%5B1%5D

Now I gotta go find the thread about his wheel paint to see what color "gunmetal" he used. Dang, those wheels look good.....:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Now I gotta go find the thread about his wheel paint to see what color "gunmetal" he used. Dang, those wheels look good.....:cheers


Looks like he started out with a good set of Rally II's to refurbish.....


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Boy does that look sweet !!!

cool:cool


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

holy smokes, this thread came up in a big way while i was screaming my lungs out at ACL music festival. 

in any case, thanks for the compliments, wheels used silver powder coat and eastwood charcoal wheel paint. thanks for the compliments on the paint job (car and wheels). Asked my body guy to spray clear over the wheels to seal everything in/protect the matte finish. Might give them a little gloss but i'm ok with it if it means the work i did lasts longer. and yes... a good set of wheels to start made a world of difference, thanks again troy.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Actually, I wasn't looking for a pat on the back. Another gentlemen was looking at them b/4 you bought the wheels. That's all. Just glad they worked out for ya, Steve......


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

have to give credit where it's due. accurate description of the product was far more than i can say for the car when i bought it off someone through the internet


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Paint looks awesome! As do the wheels. Lookin good!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

X, Looks real sweet! :cheers Eric


----------

